
Why Is Facebook Advertising in Times Square? [PIC] - michaelnovati
http://mashable.com/2010/12/22/facebook-advertising-times-square/
======
Umalu
The article answers this question by explaining that the billboard is part of
a Facebook tie-in deal to promote Facebook Places in connection with the
upcoming New Years in Times Square event.

------
iamdave
Duh, to "raise awareness"

